# Digital Image Files



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a question about digital image files. 

My camera is an 8 megapixel camera. So I was under the false assumption that the largest a file would be was 8Mb. I took some TIFF pics yesterday and the file sizes are between 22-23Mb. WHen I take a JPEG at the 8Mb setting, they are usually 2-4Mb. 

Why is this?

Ben


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

TIFF and JPG are different compression types. For a more detailed explantion see this site


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I know that they are different file (compression) types, but my assumtion was that on an 8mp camera the maxium file size would be 8 million bytes.

Obviously this is not the case.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

According to eDigitalPhoto.com magazine one multiplies the mega pixel count by 3 to obtain the approximate maximum file size. So thats why you 8 MP camera has a 24MB TIFF file size.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

cool... that would be it then

thanks


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Ben,

Not sure what equipment you use but 8MP camera set for RAW output should produce pictures about ~8MB or higher. 

I think you are getting confused with MB/MP and Tiff file format.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

One thing you have to remember is that 8MP is that is how many little dots make up the picture. Once you have the number of dots, each dot has to have a color assigned to it. If you are using 24 bit color, that would be 3 bytes. Multiply those 3 bytes by 8 million, and you get about 24MB of info...


----------

